# Official Nissan GTR 2008 thread - photos and video inside from Goodwood



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

All images and videos copyright GTR Owners Club.
Thanks to Scott Martin for these photos and the videos.
Thanks to John Fuggles for the information.







Engine still unknown, but definately did not sound like a V8 - too quiet, too.
Redline at 8000rpm
Paddle shift, either six or seven speed
Rumours of three derivations initially not confirmed, but there will be different versions over time
New 'Super MFD' - advanced controls relating to the set up of car
Wheel sizes unknown - thought we could read from pics but they appear 20"
Has apparently been designed to be driven to the shops but without compromising it's on-road capability.
More testing at the ring later this year and summer testing in arizona desert
Japan and USA first for deliveries
Europe will have it before July 2008
Two main markets for Europe: Germany and UK
Over 40 people in the UK have put depsoits down already (inc 1 premiership footballer)
Official dealers in the UK - up to five, will be announced VERY soon.
GTROC will be taking £1k fully refundable depsoits on behalf of the dealers as soon as we can agree T&Cs and get it in the shop
Price itro £55k
Official unvieling at the Tokyo motor show this year.
This car is the new grey, there is a new silver coming out, bayside blue may be dropped as a colour
The test driver was a French VP of Nissan and he thinks it will be a smash hit
Test driver commentted that Porsche have a lot to be worried about _(sure, haha  -cem)_
It has been top speed tested in Germany at 180mph and was - "very stable"
Other test drivers have desrcibed it as "frighteningly quick" and "very smooth" certainly from the way it pulled away it was effortless.
Interesting clutch arrangement meant it had trouble staying stationary in gear (or maybe that was an issue not yet ironed out)
The Chief Designer _(met him as well -Fuggles)_ said it will be difficult to modify a lot because it is very complex
They want to keep the front secet and it was suggested that what was underneath the camogflague was not the finished article anyway
The information was on the goodwood website but was removed later
The GTROC was asked to be discrete about the new car prior to it being shown but now it has had its forst public showing it is fine to puiblish details and photographs
Option magazine came to Goodwood on speculation, having heard a rumour. The GTROC was on hand to tell them where it was and the route is was taking out of the garage and the route to the hill.
The GTROC is already working on the UK launch with dealers and Nissan and will be involved
The GTROC is meeting Nissan in October (in Japan) to discuss other ways the club and Nissan can work together
Rear seats have sub holes (ICE?)
3 buttons on dash: "T", "S", "V"
Bose sound system
Gauge: 340kmh
If you notice in the pictures the rear wing is different again: so looks like they're still testing rear wings
Front lights are currently the same as the prototype
Steering wheel has other controls on it such as stereo etc.
There appears to be a lap timer as well linked to buttons on the wheel
It appears also to have cruise control, proving it is a tourer/every day car as well as a track beast
Door handles have a push in button for them to pop out to pull on
The car at Goodwood has different aero parts to some of the other models seen at the Ring, not just the rear spoiler
Quad exhaust system to mirror the twin round lights
Brembo 6 pot callipers
Bridgestone Potenza RE070
Satellite Navigation screen in with MFD
Steering wheel still has the R34 GTR look and feel


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanx nice work you luky Dude!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

NICE!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Thanks for posting up the pics, the video and the information.

I definitely like this car the more I see it.

I think they way car design has gone in the past few years the new GTR will "slot in" quite nicely. By this I mean that where a few years ago - the prototype was looking a bit 'different' to what was on the market, now it seems as though it won't look 'out of place'. I love the look of the front wings...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Very sweet sounding car, looks nice too! 

Wonder if ill be free some time, try to make it out to Tokyo if they are indeed showing it then!

Anyword on if the US version will differ from the EU/Japan version ?


----------



## Zakira (May 5, 2007)

Damn, the car looks "all business." :bowdown1:


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

Very nice! Thank you. I have one question and that is, is there going to be a six speed manual as standard aside from the paddle shifted options?


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting these up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Many thanks for posting these up. 

Just the kind of info i was after, and very informative it is.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

This bit of information is a little worrying:
"The Chief Designer said it will be difficult to modify a lot because it is very complex".

90% of the reason the R32 - R34 has become an legend is the ability to modify well into the world of supercars and even if this car is a pretty fast beast as it is, there should be left ample room for improvements.

On the other hand, tuning technology evolves alongside the rest of the auto industry.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the posting!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Very nice info! Thanks a lot! Love the pics and video! Now where´s that lotteryticket...

/P


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

Well done chaps.

T, S, V on dash must be "important"!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheers for posting the info; 

"I want that one"


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Fuggs/Jesus,

You have outdone yourselves again - great pics and video !!!! well done chaps.

Umar.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My dad has already asked when's it out and how much and said he'll see how things are when the time comes!!!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Brilliant stuff from you guys :thumbsup:
Thanks very, very much for vid, pics and info.
This is truly what the GTROC and GTR.co.uk should be known for.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Fantastic stuff. Great to see the GTROC being given these sort of priviledges in working so closely with the release and even sale of the cars. 

Really loving the look of these cars the more I see them. Admittedly I was a bit of a nay-sayer when it first came about, but the further it progresses and the more I see of it the more I'm finding myself inching towards throwing a deposit on one, a monetary deposit that is, not the obvious innuendo 

Looking forward to see how well they perform in standard guise. Also as a consequence of this how well they're suited to tuning and where the tuning companies feel improvement can be made. 

Impressive stuff so far, hopefully this should at least reduce, or ideally put to bed the deluge silly rumours we seem to be getting on here. 

Very much looking forward to seeing the car released, or at least further information about it


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome, cheers guys.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Well done:bowdown1: Great pictures:thumbsup: 

Dave.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm getting more and more excited about the upcoming Tokyo trip. Scraping together all my pennies...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Well I think it's fcuking gorgeous! Fantastic scoop guys, thanks to John and Scott for yet more tireless work on all our behalfs. 

Oh and thanks to Cem too for his 5 minutes of editing... :chuckle:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Took me half a day to sort all that out!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Yeah, yeah... :chuckle:

Is there any footage of the run itself with decent sound?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

There's a crap one on Youtube but somebody's plastered a stupid rock sound track over it so you can't hear it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what is it with stupid soundtracks and youtube vids?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

It's a real pet hate of mine - so many times I've gone to conduct a Rant thread then given up. Hate it.


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

Good stuff, think a holiday to Tokyo is now on the cards.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice thread.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Well done John and Scott, and Cem for the production work

And congratulations for getting the back of your heads on the dodgy YouTube version ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent Info :bowdown1:


----------



## clokwork (Apr 27, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, and thank you again. This is just what I needed.


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

Have look at the 2008 infinity,maybe some finished similarities here.........
Full Test: 2008 Infiniti G37 Coupe Journey


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> Thanks to Scott Martin for these photos and the videos.
> Thanks to John Fuggles for the information.
> 
> [*]The Chief Designer _(met him as well -Fuggles)_ said it will be difficult to modify a lot because it is very complex



Question for Scott / Fuggles:

I see Shiro Nakamura in the photos ( in the cream suit ). Is he the "Chief Designer" mentioned above?

This might well be the first GT-R without a direct Prince-derived bloodline at the sharp end of its design team........... (?)

Alan T.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

xsvoid said:


> Fuggs/Jesus,
> 
> You have outdone yourselves again - great pics and video !!!! well done chaps.
> 
> Umar.


Cheers dude!!! :smokin: 



PS30-SB said:


> Question for Scott / Fuggles:
> 
> I see Shiro Nakamura in the photos ( in the cream suit ). Is he the "Chief Designer" mentioned above?
> 
> ...



Alan, 

Yes, I think you can hear in my video the driver and Nissan VP, who's name escapes me say, "If you like it you should thank it's designer, he is standing over there", as which point I waved at him, he waved back and then the whole crowd next to me started :bowdown1: :bowdown1: to him. A great mement. 

As for the lack of "Prince-derived bloodline", I did not know that, thanks for pointing it out.


Oh, I would like to say one other thing, a BIG thanks should also go to *Paul Creed*, who's name was unfortunately missed off of the video credits, but who also played a roll in our capture of these photos. The unsung hero, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Correct Nakamura-san is the SVP responsible for the new car.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Just want to add my thanks guys for the pics, info and vid, i had the chance to go last weekend, but ended upto my neck in mud at Glastonbury, would have been nice to see what my deposit will turn into one day!!

Keep the info coming guys :bowdown1: (trip to Japan would be nice, but that cash will be going towards the car  )


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thankyou Scott, but all the hard work had already been done.
Thanks Cem for summing up the related info into a good list.
The driver, a Mr Carlos Tavares, was somewhat eager to avoid most of our deeper prying questions, but it was comical as we stood by listening to him answering a questionaire from a Toyota representative who had no idea who he was. She looked most bemused by his wish to not declare who he was.
Mr Shiro Nakamura was obviously there to "oversee" his baby from the crowd, but was also there as part of an esteemed group of judges to judge the winner of the "Cartier- Style et Lux" display.
As for the MFD in the car, it was displaying a preset state of tune (preset 1), of which there were 9 presets.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the footage and pix. Thanks for all you efforts.

Unfortunately, "difficult to modify" is a real concern. IMHO, with the performance car options around these days, not being readily modifiable like the GT-R of the past ruins the cult status big time.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I would take that with a pinch of salt TBH....

Like Top Secret et al wont pull the thing apart and produce goodies...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks Guys. After a week away I was surprised to see some of the comments on here but this seems to have sorted it.
Look forward to seeing a few of these at JAE next year 
Hmm, I can see a head to head for a magazine coming with the old versus the new Car should be out in time for time attack at Knockhill next year ...only joking......
I thought it a bit unfair on the youtube video how one member has loads of hair and the other one not enough:chairshot :chuckle: Spotted Scott running straight away 

[Really sad to see you comments Scott on your car involvement vs your personal life. Did not realise it was causing problems. Know how you feel and wait until you have a little one! Take some time off!]

Great thread.
Keep the information coming!
Dave


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Dave,

Yes, I will be knocking it down a few gears. 
I just have to reassess the balance.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Any idea what the T,S,V buttons are for? Also can anyone confirm if the car had a fmic, there is speculation on other boards that it might have dual side ic?


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Chuck_H said:


> Any idea what the T,S,V buttons are for? Also can anyone confirm if the car had a fmic, there is speculation on other boards that it might have dual side ic?


stands for Tea, Sugar and Voluvents.. Its been designed for the UK drivers .. in case we get a bit peckish


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

So how many are getting this the second it comes out???


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

King Nismo said:


> So how many are getting this the second it comes out???


Not me.

How's the GTR coming? Got pics???opcorn:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Is this not going to be a Skyline ? everywhere I see it it's just being called the Nissan GTR


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

No, it is not a Skyline, its a GT-R.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

L14M0 said:


> Is this not going to be a Skyline ? everywhere I see it it's just being called the Nissan GTR



Makes you feel proud to be a member of the GTR register and OFFICIAL GTR owners club, none of those dodgy generic "Skyline" forums or clubs 



(please note the opinions expressed in this post are not those of the GTR register, GTROC or thier affiliates. We recognise the fact there are many other forums such as Skyline owners, SOC, Skyline Owners club, SOC Owners Club, and the forum whose name shall never be uttered. All opinons expressed in the post should be accepted as banal drivel, and the poster as such should be disregarded as a fool)


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry for being soo Foolish , lol


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

for this being the concept:









It seems it is going to hold a great resemblance, which is not very common these days, usually the concepts look like a totally different car


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

L14M0 said:


> for this being the concept:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully the only resemblance I see is the cockpit section...that thing is heinous!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> All images and videos copyright GTR Owners Club.
> Thanks to Scott Martin for these photos and the videos.
> Thanks to John Fuggles for the information.
> 
> ...




Great post. some more info


6,600,000 yen GTR 8,000,000yen Vspec, 12,000,000yen Premium

VQ38VHRTT

V6DOHC twin turbo

460 - 480 HP 

Torque: 55 - 58 kgm

Intercooler and other parts developed with Kakinuma-san Reimax (400R fame). Engine with Cosworth, according to Reimax.



also got the letter. rather buy mine from Japan :squintdan


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> 12,000,000yen


At today's exchange rate that's less than £50k!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Landed?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

No mate. Just exchange rate.

Landed it will be £120k plus your first born, left testicle and two pints of AB negative.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

pmsl

Only option I have left is the "Toy Boy" one and I'm reliably informed I'm too old for that ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

moleman said:


> No mate. Just exchange rate.
> 
> Landed it will be £120k plus your first born, left testicle and two pints of AB negative.


not exactly

circa 65k landed for the premium, high power output 2 seater race base verson.

entry level GTR around 40k landed vs UK 55k with UK limited model badged, poss oil coolers, poss uk tweeked suspension etc...etc..


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

moleman said:


> No mate. Just exchange rate.
> 
> Landed it will be £120k plus your first born, left testicle and two pints of AB negative.


lmao...

Some more pictures coming tomorrow, real good ones with close ups of interior, bodywork and also a lovely shot of Doc. Scott.


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> All images and videos copyright GTR Owners Club.
> Thanks to Scott Martin for these photos and the videos.
> Thanks to John Fuggles for the information.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of questions that I would love answers to:

Where did the July 2008 date come from? this excites me greatly

How have 40 people in the UK put deposits down, Nissan Dealers are not allowed to take deposits until the car is available on the NORDIS system and it's not. Presumably these are not official deposits then?

Any ideas on the official 5 dealers - is this to sell or service?

GTROC taking deposits - will this guarantee delivery of the first GTRs to hit the UK? If so I'm joining (haven't joined before as I have no interest in earlier GTRs - sorry lads :flame: )

PLease reply, I'm very excited, which reminds me I should really clear that up :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I have a couple of questions that I would love answers to:

Where did the July 2008 date come from? this excites me greatly
How have 40 people in the UK put deposits down
Any ideas on the official 5 dealers - is this to sell or service?
GTROC taking deposits[/QUOTE]

1) From the Chief Designer when I spoke to hiom at Goodwood. He didn't actually say July he said "within a year" so that translates to before July

2) Through dealers who believe they will get the rights to sell. Nothing has been confirmed yet but I have spoken to two who have received string verbal indications they will get the rights

3) No but I have a good idea who most of them are. However it would be inapropriate for me to say anything without it coming officially from Nissan. In addition some of my information may not be 100% accurate so I'd rather wait than say something in error. The agreements will be for both sales and service

4) We are working with the suspected dealers to offer them this service, but this all takes time. It wont enable you to queue jump but it will get you on the list at the apropriate point


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> 1) From the Chief Designer when I spoke to hiom at Goodwood. He didn't actually say July he said "within a year" so that translates to before July
> 
> 2) Through dealers who believe they will get the rights to sell. Nothing has been confirmed yet but I have spoken to two who have received string verbal indications they will get the rights
> 
> ...



Thanks for the very prompt reply. :thumbsup: 

I was under the impression that the GTR would be available from all Nissan dealers like when I ordered the 350Z back in 2002, it's now obvious I was miles off and that I should stop talking to my local dealer and go and talk to a specialist (perhaps one that was an official importer last time).


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

Middlehurst were the only official dealer for the previous gtrs, so chances are they will be one this time (unless they are a franchaise and Nissan are keeping it inhouse this time if they have this sort of system). Middlehurst are taking deposits(refundable until situation is clear) but from another thread i guess this is a waiting list for a waiting list and in the meantime they earn interest on your £1K


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Pix from Autocar:

New Nissan GT-R in the UK - Picture Gallery - Autocar.co.uk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

DCD said:


> Pix from Autocar:
> 
> New Nissan GT-R in the UK - Picture Gallery - Autocar.co.uk


I assume there will be a proper manual option?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That is what a lot of mags in Japan are saying. However I find it pretty shocking that they would make the shift-gate of the 7-speed semi-auto look like an auto!!  

Switches look bland too but looks like its going to get bi-zone A/C


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> That is what a lot of mags in Japan are saying. However I find it pretty shocking that they would make the shift-gate of the 7-speed semi-auto look like an auto!!
> 
> Switches look bland too but looks like its going to get bi-zone A/C


Then again the switchgear in the R34 was never striking!!!

And yes it does state in Middlehurts letter, that a £1k deposit will "secure" you a GTR, BUT, orders will not be placed until the new year!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> entry level GTR around 40k landed vs UK 55k with UK limited model badged, poss oil coolers, poss uk tweeked suspension etc...etc..


I spoke to Miguel from Newera yesterday and he thinks more like 50 to 55K landed for a low mileage dealer car. Remember import duty... reg charges in Japan....we all bloody want one etc....

I think it would be great if we could get a UK car by mid next year but do you think that would really happen? I work for a big company and things always change.

Imagine driving one of these around for Xmas in the UK?

R


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

biggest difference will be the pinch-ability........Nissan spend ages making the european spec vehicles much tougher to gain entry and drive away!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Robbie J said:


> I spoke to Miguel from Newera yesterday and he thinks more like 50 to 55K landed for a low mileage dealer car. Remember import duty... reg charges in Japan....we all bloody want one etc....
> 
> I think it would be great if we could get a UK car by mid next year but do you think that would really happen? I work for a big company and things always change.
> 
> ...




6 mil, yes i figured in all costs for a new gtr


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Some more pictures and close-ups now sorted and coming soon


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Some more pictures coming tomorrow, real good ones with close ups of interior, bodywork and also a lovely shot of Doc. Scott.


Did these other shots get posted yet ?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Not yet. Really sorry for the delay


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Not yet. Really sorry for the delay


No worries John - just obviously quite interested lol


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope it will be sold and serviced through Infiniti dealer...but definitely with a Nissan badge and not Infiniti. Don't know how possible is that.

Nissan dealer services in the States (at least at the northeast US six years ago, don't know now though) seems so sloppy that they jacked up my old but well taken care of and beloved 240SX S13 at the rear side jack up point with a normal floor jack and crimped/bent the edges there. Now I am having a hard time using a scissor jack. I guess I should have noticed it earlier and failed compalint to have them repair it. It seems if the car is a few years old, they just treat it like junk...it makes me mad like hell thinking about what they had done.


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

r33 v-spec said:


> Then again the switchgear in the R34 was never striking!!!


At least it looks as though it will have the GTR emblem on the wheel, not Nissan. (looks like there's a stopwatch and lap timer too, like the 350Z)

Does make you wonder why camo it then press the tape on so hard so you can see the outline!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Notice the progressive speed gauge. It starts off in 20 step increments then goes to 30 step


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

The speedo cluster looks mad IMO. 

And yeh IanC, thats so funny!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Congratulations Scott.... 

It seems you are mentioned in the current Best Car magazine and they quote some of your 'side window' interview with Carlos Tavares. 

They also mention some other details (not sure how much is speculation) like the wheels being 20inch and made by Rays, 1.5 bar boost gauge etc.
Will try to translate the whole thing if I have time.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent! Can you send a three/four copies over please? Post them to my address (think you have that) and I'll send on to Scott and keep one for th Club Library. Thank you


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Excellent! Can you send a three/four copies over please? Post them to my address (think you have that) and I'll send on to Scott and keep one for th Club Library. Thank you


Sure John 

(as long as you hurry up with those other pics  )


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I bought some DVDs only yesterday and will be sending them out as soon as I can find a spare two minutes 
With JAE only 10 days away it's just a teensy weensy bit manic right now!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just noticed. "that video" has been viewed 20,000 times!


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

is that a shift light I see?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I suspect so, as the new 350Z has a shift light in exactly the same place


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i like the TV Aux on MFD and the Bose stereo 

mook


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Bean said:


> Congratulations Scott....
> 
> It seems you are mentioned in the current Best Car magazine and they quote some of your 'side window' interview with Carlos Tavares.


Fantastic news Bean. 




Fuggles said:


> Excellent! Can you send a three/four copies over please? Post them to my address (think you have that) and I'll send on to Scott and keep one for the Club Library. Thank you


One more mag for my 'ego library'.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Oh dear, seems I might be the only one, but I think it looks a bit average......... thought they could have come up with something sooooo much better.......must just be me though as everyone else seems to love it.

Love the tech spec though if that helps !............


----------



## Wink (May 29, 2007)

Peak power engine speed is 6800 rpm. 

Nissan have a development target that 90% of the maximum power can be achieved at an engine speed 10% above the max power speed, i.e. approx 7500 rpm. - this is so the engine can be revved beyond pk power and then will fall back further up the speed range when changing gear. If you drive some cars (Audi are bad) with the soft rev cut just about the peak power engine speed you can find this a bit frustrating and may often hit the rev limit during aggressive driving. 

Max continious engine speed is 7600 rpm, max intermittent 7800 rpm. 

Titanium inlet valves are used to reduce the valve train mass, standard sodium filled exhaust valves with 6mm stems (so pretty small diameter for sodium filled valves!!!)


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

I dont like the look of the steering wheel buttons they could of made them look better


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

CJGTR said:


> I dont like the look of the steering wheel buttons they could of made them look better


Are we to believe that the pictures we see are a finalised interior?

Just because it is masked, doesnt mean that what they are masking is what they plan on selling us.

I for one don't believe the interior is as you will get on the production car. The switchgear looks distinctly downmarket to me. 

Maybe they are covering it up so we don't all come to the wrong conclusion and think "Hey! Look at that new Skyline interior, its terrible!"

Then again, I could be wrong..

...Mad


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Any sign of the other pics yet John?

Andy.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The second tranche is here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/78962-some-more-pictures-goodwood-june-2007-a.html

The final set I will collect from Paul Creed at the weekend and they will be posted up in time for the Bruntingthorp event.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Cheers John.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I've combined the best pictures from both threads so far and posted them in the gallery:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/gallery.html


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Short video

GT-R at Goodwood


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The last set of photos arrived this morning (on film) I will get them converted to digital media this coming weekend and collect them as soon as I can afterwrads, so we can post up some more photos.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just seen the digital images of the last set of photos. Nothing new really but they will be posted up soon anyway 

Can you believe:





now 80,000 hits!!!!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Drivy.GE (Aug 12, 2007)

I have saved pics and video from your firs page for my site, i think you wold not be agnry


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Drivy.GE said:


> I have saved pics and video from your firs page for my site, i think you wold not be agnry


Help yourself,.... just remember where you saw them first!!!!!!  :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Scott,

Have you seen Japanese Performance magazine this month? You made the credits for the photos (and there's an advert for the club near the back)


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Oh, cool. I'll go out and get a copy then.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The video on Youtube has now had 100,000 HITS!
Amazing


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

CarTop magazine has a couple of your photos used in this issue too - credited to GTROC on the shots.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Can you order me a copy and post it please? Actually make that three copies


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Can you order me a copy and post it please? Actually make that three copies


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/81993-gt-r-test-drive-tochigi-testing-facility.html


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Can you order me a copy and post it please? Actually make that three copies


I'll get them and keep them here until the 24th OCtober - I'm sure I'll see you then


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Bean,

Tamura-san was telling me he saw a photo of me and John at Goodwood in a Japanese magazine. 
Would this happen to be the same article as you have seen?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Scott said:


> Bean,
> 
> Tamura-san was telling me he saw a photo of me and John at Goodwood in a Japanese magazine.
> Would this happen to be the same article as you have seen?


Hi Scott,

No - I haven't seen one with you guys actually in it.
If he can remember the name I'll try to get it.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

perhaps not of interest to many, but did anyone get a look at the rear seats/legroom/headroom? 

Not that I'll be a position to buy one anytime soon, but if I did then it would need to have enough space in the rear seats to accommodate two young kids and a child seat. Something my R34 can do with ease...


----------



## bobcat (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm very interested in the rear seat dimensions too. In my case, the capacity to handle two adults on short trips is key. I've tried both the new Altima Coupe and the G37 and they both fill the bill: a bit tight but still comfortable. How does the GT-R seem to compare?


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

A little to the side of the GTR, how where both the Altima and G37 to drive? The G37 is said to be a 335 competitor but test shows that the german car is more refinded, still it must be a good car. Any view on build quality?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I just picked up the latest "Mook" here in Japan, called "I Love Skyline" - it had a 113 minute DVD, within which there was a short 5 minutes clip of the new GT-R at the Goodwood Festival of Speed, filmed by someone named "JB Mackie" - I don't suppose that's anyone on this forum?

Just curious... it has some shots of the GT-R at speed. Unfortunately, the video quality is pretty bad, like something off youtube...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

akasakaR33 said:


> ........ Unfortunately, the video quality is pretty bad, like something off youtube...


It probably was off of YouTube.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hey Scott,
I think I found the picture Tamura-san mentioned to you - it's in the Nismo club magazine N-blood.
Picture is from the rear of the GTR with John on the left and yourself by the drivers door.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Bean said:


> Hey Scott,
> I think I found the picture Tamura-san mentioned to you - it's in the Nismo club magazine N-blood.
> Picture is from the rear of the GTR with John on the left and yourself by the drivers door.


Bean,

Great.

You couldn't scan it could you???


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Scott said:


> Bean,
> 
> Great.
> 
> You couldn't scan it could you???


Sure Scott.
PM me your email address.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

.... and get a few copies for me to pick up when I'm over there 

.... please


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> .... and get a few copies for me to pick up when I'm over there
> 
> .... please


Hi John,
Unfortunately I can't get extra copies of this one - but you are welcome to have mine.
Tamura-san or Iwata-san might be able to get some for you though.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thank you


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There has been quite a lot of speculation over release dates and when the car will be available. In Japan a press release has already suggested 24 October with prices of Y7,700,000+

For the rest of the world we may have to wait a bit:
May 2008 - available in USA
July 2008 - available Europe
September 2008 - available Middle East and the rest of the world


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

that's 7,700,000 JPY for the Standard version, right? 

That's considerably more than the cost of the Standard BNR34 in 1999 (5,048,000 JPY). Quite a jump in base price...


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Bean said:


> Hi John,
> Unfortunately I can't get extra copies of this one - but you are welcome to have mine.
> Tamura-san or Iwata-san might be able to get some for you though.


John - I didn't read carefully before - I get the Nismo　N-Blood Magazine、and you can have my copy as well. 

Bean - which issue?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thank you


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

akasakaR33 said:


> John - I didn't read carefully before - I get the Nismo　N-Blood Magazine、and you can have my copy as well.
> 
> Bean - which issue?


#36


----------



## KB_S1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Zele Pre-Order V36GT-R

A fair bit of info on this page. Unfortunately I can barely understand any of it.
Does seem to have a few prices on it.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

KB_S1 said:


> Zele Pre-Order V36GT-R
> 
> A fair bit of info on this page. Unfortunately I can barely understand any of it.
> Does seem to have a few prices on it.


It actually says very little....
Basically it says that you can pre-order with Zele from September 20th (FYI...Nissan say 25th).
The estimated list price is 7.9 million yen.
They are having a pre-order campaign where you will get floor mats and body coating for free and they are doing a special finance package which is what 50% of the page is about.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

I wonder if the new VR38DETT will fit in the old GT-Rs and if people will acutally swap them out. Ha I am sure Smokey will try it. a 3.8L in a lightened R32 GT-R wow now thats fast! Garage Saurus R32 with a T88 and OSG RB30 was amazing enough but with the new engine it will just get better and better...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave, which dealer told you they would accept orders on the 25th? Tokyo Nissan Prince?

Whatever this car will cost it will be worth it I'm sure.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> Dave, which dealer told you they would accept orders on the 25th? Tokyo Nissan Prince?
> 
> Whatever this car will cost it will be worth it I'm sure.


Hi Dino - yes it was; head of sales there told me September 25th (although they are actually closed 25th and 26th so I'm going to see him on the 27th.)
I'm sure some of the dealers must be open on the 25th though.


----------



## tonton (Sep 20, 2007)

–{•¨‚ÌGT-R‚à“o�ê!? SCE‚©‚ç”­”„‚³‚ê‚é PS3�wGT5 ƒvƒ�ƒ��[ƒO�x‚Ì‘S–e‚É”—‚é�I


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

In English (sort of): Translated version of http://www.dengekionline.com/


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

..... and another video:
YouTube 動画でコミュニケーション-YouTube まとめサイト


----------



## nightkid (Feb 15, 2005)

Is this the proto or the real thing?
YouTube - 日産GTR プロトタイプ


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

nightkid said:


> Is this the proto or the real thing?
> YouTube - æ—¥ç”£GTR ãƒ—ãƒ*ãƒˆã‚¿ã‚¤ãƒ—


Proto.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

nightkid said:


> Is this the proto or the real thing?
> YouTube - æ—¥ç”£GTR ãƒ—ãƒ*ãƒˆã‚¿ã‚¤ãƒ—


Expect to see a lot more photoshopping going on over the next few weeks as every journo tries to make a story. As if there wasn't enough fake/false photos already!

24th is not far away now!!!! :squintdan


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

24days, 18hours and 9 mins


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

I love all those videos of the new GT-R, does any one know which website I can down load those videos? I love to watch it again, again and again.... 
Thanks in advance


----------



## tktcb999 (Oct 28, 2007)

the brand new Nissan GT-R
YouTube - here comes the brand new Nissan GT-R


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

tktcb999 said:


> the brand new Nissan GT-R
> YouTube - here comes the brand new Nissan GT-R


Cheers for sharing. 

Did you film this?

Was it at the Tokyo Motor Show??


----------



## tktcb999 (Oct 28, 2007)

Scott said:


> Cheers for sharing.
> 
> Did you film this?
> 
> Was it at the Tokyo Motor Show??


i found at display corner nagoya in japan.

maybe this is the fastest videoclips about GTR in details


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

tktcb999 said:


> i found at display corner nagoya in japan.
> 
> maybe this is the fastest videoclips about GTR in details


The GTR is displayed across Japan at all the Nissan Galleries for the next month.

I think Jstylecars.com was the quickest with detailed videos.


----------



## R33_GTS_RTT (Oct 31, 2007)

Uno how on the first page someone said that the GTR wont be able to be modified? Well The Evo X comes out next week or the week after and HKS already have an Upgrade kit comming out. Body kit, Exhaust system, Air filter etc, which produce as as much power as the special edition rally art version comming shortly, so.. Dont you think that HKS will make something if they can two weeks before for the X?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

R33_GTS_RTT said:


> Uno how on the first page someone said that the GTR wont be able to be modified? Well The Evo X comes out next week or the week after and HKS already have an Upgrade kit comming out. Body kit, Exhaust system, Air filter etc, which produce as as much power as the special edition rally art version comming shortly, so.. Dont you think that HKS will make something if they can two weeks before for the X?


In fairness the Evo X is 'just' a development of the past 9, where the GT-R is an entirely new beast.


----------



## Coupe (Oct 5, 2007)

The Evo X is completely different to ANY previous Evo - its a new all aluminium engine (they've ditched the 4G63 and gone to the new 4B11). It also has SAWC (super all wheel control - I know, gay name) which sounds like it does pretty much what the later Attessa systems in R33's and R34's does. The suspension, chassis and body have been redesigned. It shares nothing with its previous incarnations that I can see.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

SAWC is just an evolution (almost marchitecture) of existing technologies including SAYC, ACD, ABS etc

And Evo X has been out since early October, with many of the 4B11 common with the non turbo 4B11 2.0l in the regular Lancers.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We have quite a few pics of the new Evo as well, from the Tokyo Motor Show. They should be in the next edition of *Total Evo* magazine.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If anyone was at SEMA you may have seen this video being shown there as well :smokin:


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Had an EVO 10 in the dyno bay yesterday.

2000 ish nm at the hubs, peaked at about 3000rpm then dropped off quite a bit, and 185KW....... Looks like a niceish car, but still just a lancer feel to it.

I'm surprised no one managed to organise a new GTR to actually be at SEMA, it'll be massive in the states I think.......... there was just about enough time.........


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It was the same time as the launch in Japan so I doubt they would have wanted to split the launch, especially when its a new car and not yet modified.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Official US launch for the GTR will be at the LA show next Friday.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Carlos himself will be there doing the 'reveal'


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


>


Just looking for something on Youtube. Can't believe this video has had *300,000* hits!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

mmmm. Seems such a long time ago now


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Only one month to go until the next Goodwood. Somehow I think the excitement of 2008 wont be matched. There was something about being there last year and it still be under covers.


----------

